# John Deere sub compact loader or Gator for parking lots and driveways?



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

Im a contractor who owns enough property I need to begin to do my own snow removal. So I am going to use my extra guy and begin a small snow removal service on the side. No one does even a half assed job of it here, bunch of leaky ol ram pickups with blades who show up when they feel like it...... But for a one vehicle show, I'm wondering which will be best. I have a friend who will sell a small John Deere 4wd sub compact loader, but a Gator if they move snow well, could also elk hunt and we could have fun at the cabin in during the summer..... But mostly I need to move snow. I need a tool. My office complex I have to do the street for customers, the parking lot and a thousand feet of sidewalk, big sidewalk. My shop is another 10,000 sq ft parking lot. I dont want to buy a snow tool and wish I had bought another. What would you buy as an all around snow machine?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> Im a contractor who owns enough property I need to begin to do my own snow removal. So I am going to use my extra guy and begin a small snow removal service on the side. No one does even a half assed job of it here, bunch of leaky ol ram pickups with blades who show up when they feel like it...... But for a one vehicle show, I'm wondering which will be best. I have a friend who will sell a small John Deere 4wd sub compact loader, but a Gator if they move snow well, could also elk hunt and we could have fun at the cabin in during the summer..... But mostly I need to move snow. I need a tool. My office complex I have to do the street for customers, the parking lot and a thousand feet of sidewalk, big sidewalk. My shop is another 10,000 sq ft parking lot. I dont want to buy a snow tool and wish I had bought another. What would you buy as an all around snow machine?


It sounds like you've already made up you mind on the Gator which isn't a bad thing. From what you're describing it should handle the task with no problem. FWIW my family ranches in Wyo and they use XUV 825i Gators which hold up much better than any other UTV in that class. (Polaris, Kawa,etc...). I would recommend getting power steering, and a cab with heat/defroster they're well worth the money.
I would strongly advise you don't get a plow that isn't fully operated by hydraulics. The UTV accessory mfr's plows a light weight, use a winch or actuator motor to raise/lower the blade and angling is typically manually done or with a actuator motor. I would go with a Boss V plow http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector (I run a Boss V on my pick up). The V with allow to carry/scoop and relocate snow, the V will also help break through the windrow left by the city when/if they plow. OJ Watson in Greeley or Denver are distributors that also do counter sales, I'd call them to get an idea of cost. You'll want to throw some weight in the bed of the Gator as counter weight / ballast and traction. I wouldn't use tire chains, you'll just snap half shafts.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't have any personal experience with either of these but here's a couple of V-Plow options to check into. It looks like they are the same plow just re-branded. I think I read the SnowEx is around $4,000.
http://www.snowexproducts.com/product/utv-v-plow/


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Found a SnowEx video, start both videos at the same time and it's obvious they are the same plow.


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

Buff, no I was actually leaning toward the small tractor, it could be handy up at camp too. But now it sounds like the Gator may be a great machine?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> Buff, no I was actually leaning toward the small tractor, it could be handy up at camp too. But now it sounds like the Gator may be a great machine?


Well I missed that by a ways..... LOL
Compact tractors are great for walks and homeowner use. They're slow, the ride has a lot to be desired and if you don't need one around your place for anything besides snow it's a one trick pony.
My experience with Gators is from the ranch using them for various chores but not plowing snow and my family is not real easy on them. I do have a ATV with a 60" plow which is where I have experience with winch used for up/down and manual angling. It has it's place but wouldn't be as effective as UTV for what you plan to do.
SnoEx and Fisher is owned by the same company and they share common things. I went to the SIMA show this summer and saw the SnowEx, Fisher and Boss UTV line up. Overall all I think the Boss is a better built plow (some guys use them on Jeeps) out of the three. The down fall with the Boss is its a full trip vs a trip edge. Watch this video 



 about 2.20min in your see what I'm talking about. Boss has a dual trip plow which both the edge and moldboard trips but this is only for pick up plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Spotts said:


> Buff, no I was actually leaning toward the small tractor, it could be handy up at camp too. But now it sounds like the Gator may be a great machine?


When you say compact or sub-compact, what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When you say compact or sub-compact, what exactly are you referring to?


I was assuming a "pocket" tractor like you have for walks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> I was assuming a "pocket" tractor like you have for walks.


Well, I wasn't going to assume. But since you're a bigger assumer, that's fine by me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well, I wasn't going to assume. But since you're a bigger assumer, that's fine by me.


Well buckaroo..... Ootwest tractors under 60hp are considered compact....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol...I would agree.


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=677be93d1f4d254a2800695205c96fd6&oe=58829211

heres the exact tractor, I know nothing about JD tractors, thats why Im here. It is 4wd
I think it would move snow slowly
accurately and it would suck to run at -15°


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=677be93d1f4d254a2800695205c96fd6&oe=58829211
> 
> heres the exact tractor, I know nothing about JD tractors, thats why Im here. It is 4wd
> I think it would move snow slowly
> accurately and it would suck to run at -15°


 Yes it would be slow and cold.
Keep in mind a Gator, with cab/heat and a Boss/Fisher/SnoEx plow will run over $20K. But you can it use off season as you mentioned earlier.


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Yes it would be slow and cold.
> Keep in mind a Gator, with cab/heat and a Boss/Fisher/SnoEx plow will run over $20K. But you can it use off season as you mentioned earlier.


I really appreciate your input here Buff. I now have the choice of Polaris, Kubota, or John Deere. It seems 4 rivers equipment is the best dealer out there. Im gonna meet with them tomorrow. Then Ill find the blade dealers you mentioned.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> I really appreciate your input here Buff. I now have the choice of Polaris, Kubota, or John Deere. It seems 4 rivers equipment is the best dealer out there. Im gonna meet with them tomorrow. Then Ill find the blade dealers you mentioned.


Steer clear of the Polaris, my wife's Grandpa runs XP900's on his ranch and they don't hold up like the Gator. The majority of the issue's are lack of maintenance but others are design flaws. The Polaris Ranger is more of a recreation buggy.
The Kubota is the best UTV out there, it's truly design/intended for work use. For running around the mtn's it has downfalls, Weight, Ground clearance, max ground speed of 25mph and suspension travel is much less too. Just more food for thought.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

mf 30-40 hp tractor, with hard cab, heat, a/c up to you, quick attach protec on loader, 3 pt blower on back for problem areas


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

So.... Coming home from the mountains I saw a 4wd jeep and wondered gator or Used Jeep? 


BUFF said:


> Steer clear of the Polaris, my wife's Grandpa runs XP900's on his ranch and they don't hold up like the Gator. The majority of the issue's are lack of maintenance but others are design flaws. The Polaris Ranger is more of a recreation buggy.
> The Kubota is the best UTV out there, it's truly design/intended for work use. For running around the mtn's it has downfalls, Weight, Ground clearance, max ground speed of 25mph and suspension travel is much less too. Just more food for thought.


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

That what u use? Sounds spendy....


leolkfrm said:


> mf 30-40 hp tractor, with hard cab, heat, a/c up to you, quick attach protec on loader, 3 pt blower on back for problem areas


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If it's betwixt a Gator or anything less than a 3 Series Deere, maybe even 4, go with the Gator.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> So.... Coming home from the mountains I saw a 4wd jeep and wondered gator or Used Jeep?


That's a good question and probably the better way to go in your case.


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> That's a good question and probably the better way to go in your case.


So last question I promise [i hope] because I could put a blade on my 2011 Tundra too but its a long box 4 door, long ol pickup. I have seen guys just plain blow the front ends out of trucks pushing a plow. So it may be the same with a jeep, but which would hold up better? Jeep or Gator to winter after winter of snow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> So last question I promise [i hope] because I could put a blade on my 2011 Tundra too but its a long box 4 door, long ol pickup. I have seen guys just plain blow the front ends out of trucks pushing a plow. So it may be the same with a jeep, but which would hold up better? Jeep or Gator to winter after winter of snow?


Does the added weight and use of the plow affect the vehicle, yes.... Can it be mitigated, yes. 
The majority of vehicle failures/problems are operator related along with driving around with the plow on all season.
The biggest operator influenced issues are related to speed and not paying attention. Things ranging from running down the road hitting potholes, washboard, dips to sliding into curbs, snow piles and hitting curbs along with ice/frozen snow piles are all avoidable.
Snow plows are easy to take off/ put on and nowadays the mounts make it just that much easier/faster.
Most plows for Jeeps run about 500#<>, they're geared more towards homeowner use and light commercial use which should be good for what you looking to do. I would look at 7'6" Boss HTX http://www.bossplow.com/htx-straight-blade-plows or Western 7'6" HTS http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/hts . There are other options but the moldboard/blade height is around 21" and you'd be more apt to having snow roll over the top of the moldboard/blade.
I'd suggest putting airbags of the front of the Jeep and about 400# of weight in the back to act as ballast.


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Does the added weight and use of the plow affect the vehicle, yes.... Can it be mitigated, yes.
> The majority of vehicle failures/problems are operator related along with driving around with the plow on all season.
> The biggest operator influenced issues are related to speed and not paying attention. Things ranging from running down the road hitting potholes, washboard, dips to sliding into curbs, snow piles and hitting curbs along with ice/frozen snow piles are all avoidable.
> Snow plows are easy to take off/ put on and nowadays the mounts make it just that much easier/faster.
> ...


Wow, Compared and drove a Kubota X11000C Diesel today. Im gonna buy it Im 90% sure. Its wicked tough, I could fit it in my spare downtown warehouse, and still could play in it in the summer a bit. Such a work feeling vehicle compared to the Deere.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> Wow, Compared and drove a Kubota X11000C Diesel today. Im gonna buy it Im 90% sure. Its wicked tough, I could fit it in my spare downtown warehouse, and still could play in it in the summer a bit. Such a work feeling vehicle compared to the Deere.


Yes the are burly...... are you going to spring for a cab, they're well worth the money especially when the wind is blowing. Also check out their V plow, it using the units Hydro system to run.
I hear the Kubota Dealer in Kiowa is suppose to have great stock and does pretty good/fair deals.


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Yes the are burly...... are you going to spring for a cab, they're well worth the money especially when the wind is blowing. Also check out their V plow, it using the units Hydro system to run.
> I hear the Kubota Dealer in Kiowa is suppose to have great stock and does pretty good/fair deals.


Get this, full glass and steel cab, heat, AC wiper for $19,800. I wish I could buy ya a beer Buff. You have been so amazingly helpful. Im getting a price on the V5291 blade now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> Get this, full glass and steel cab, heat, AC wiper for $19,800. I wish I could buy ya a beer Buff. You have been so amazingly helpful. Im getting a price on the V5291 blade now.


Yeah that's the going price..... sad things is a Gator or Polaris is about the same cost or more and you don't get AC or Hydo's.....

Ever go to Bruce's in Severance for all you can eat Oysters....


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

I went once with a friend from VT on the way to watch the Broncos beat the Patriots..... Im happy its still open. They shut down a while after the founder died, until his daughter decided to continue. That where ya want your beers?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> I went once with a friend from VT on the way to watch the Broncos beat the Patriots..... Im happy its still open. They shut down a while after the founder died, until his daughter decided to continue. That where ya want your beers?


Well beer and Osyters do go well together... LOL


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

Its on the way to my cabin....... do you live near Severance? I remember Paul Harvey once saying Severance CO.... where the Geese are there and the Bulls are Scared!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spotts said:


> Its on the way to my cabin....... do you live near Severance? I remember Paul Harvey once saying Severance CO.... where the Geese are there and the Bulls are Scared!


My closest landmark is Carter Lake but go to Fort Collins on occasion and Bruce's is about 10-12miles east of the interstate so trips tend to be planned around food.
That motto has been around as long as I can remember but didn't know where it came from.......Guess I now know the rest of the story....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Spotts said:


> You have been so amazingly helpful.


Great, someone is going to have to add more clearance lights to his welding helmet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Great, someone is going to have to add more clearance lights to his welding helmet.


Lights have been surpassed........ I've installed 6500 lm LED Beacon's.....


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Great, someone is going to have to add more clearance lights to his welding helmet.


Speakin of which, I saw some nice LED lightbars. I know for a fact I will be plowing at night. Is the wiring/switching easy to add lights?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Spotts said:


> Speakin of which, I saw some nice LED lightbars. I know for a fact I will be plowing at night. Is the wiring/switching easy to add lights?


You promised you wouldn't axe more questions.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You promised you wouldn't axe more questions.









Spotts said:


> Speakin of which, I saw some nice LED lightbars. I know for a fact I will be plowing at night. Is the wiring/switching easy to add lights?


I put a LED Flood/Spot light bar on the headgear of my Boss similar to the one in the link below. I had a hard time justifying thr cost of a Rigid Light-Bar since the use is so intermittent. I'm pleased with how it works and seems to be money well spent.
Light-Bar 
https://www.amazon.com/Nilight-Floo...3261928&sr=1-1&keywords=led+light+bar+offroad

I do my own switch/relay wiring but here's a wiring kit that should be plug and play.
https://www.amazon.com/Nilight-Harn...3_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AMMKSTWBR9BF7PW19B6W


----------



## Spotts (Aug 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You promised you wouldn't axe more questions.


I said I hope I promise


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I considered putting a light bar on my truck for plowing last year. The group consensus was that it would cause too much glare to be efficient for plowing, especially when it's still snowing. So, I canned the idea.


----------

